# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Deelname afstudeeronderzoek Universiteit van Amsterdam over voldoende sporten

## masterstudentUvA

Beste meneer/ mevrouw, 

In het kader van mijn afstudeerscriptie aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam (Communicatie Wetenschappen), doe ik onderzoek naar de effectiviteit van gezondheidsinformatie die sporten promoot. Talloze onderzoeken hebben bewezen dat een actieve levensstijl nodig is voor een gezond leven en ziekten helpt voorkomen. In Nederland wordt echter in het algemeen nog te weinig gesport en het aantal mensen met overgewicht neemt nog elk jaar toe. Daarbij blijken de gezondheidscampagnes niet altijd het beoogde positieve effect te hebben op het sportgedrag. Het is daarom belangrijk dat er meer onderzoek gedaan wordt naar de ontwikkeling en effectiviteit van gezondheidsinformatie. 

Voor de validiteit van mijn onderzoek heb ik veel respondenten nodig en daarom ook uw hulp! Het onderzoek bestaat uit een online vragenlijst en zal ongeveer 15-20 minuutjes duren. Het onderzoek is goedgekeurd door de ethische commissie van het onderzoeksinstituut ASCoR, onderdeel van de Universiteit van Amsterdam (voor meer informatie zie bijlage) en wordt begeleid door experts op het gebied van sportpromotie. 

Er worden 10 waardebonnen naar keuze t.w.v. 10 euro onder de deelnemers verloot. Winnaars worden bekend gemaakt per email. 
Als extraatje ontvangt u sowieso een waardebon t.w.v. 10 euro van www.easygiven.com, een online platform waar u gemakkelijk samen groepscadeaus kunt organiseren en geld kunt inzamelen voor verjaardagen, huwelijken en andere evenementen. Indien U hierin geïnteresseerd bent, stuurt u dan na deelname aan het onderzoek een email naar [email protected] en u ontvangt dan z.s.m. de Easygiven waardebon. 


U kunt deelnemen aan het onderzoek door op de volgende link te klikken: 

https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...dLUfV4X17MLqmx

Bij voorbaat veel dank voor uw deelname!

----------

